# Can anyone recommend a good PAT testing training course in the North East UK



## antiqcool (Jan 16, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good PAT testing training course in the North East Uk ....preferably Newcastle-upon-tyne or sunderland. For the City & Guilds 2377 course ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome - hopefully someone can help.


----------

